# 2 Pompano Limits Hit Today, Sweet!!!



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

My son and I got up early this morning to head out to go fishing. But after taking a glance at the radar we had a delay in plans due to the rain ban up and down the coast line. We decided to make go of it and hit the beaches around noon. Set up and lines in the water by 12:30. Plenty of sand fleas to be had for bait. Bam, bam, bam had our first 3 pomps on ice within the hour. Hooked what I think was a big drum. Fought him for a little while only to lose him close to shore from a broke leader. Rebaited and lines out again. Had a couple of strikes without landing anything. Then another nice size pompano, this one 17”. One caught earlier was 16 1/2”. Two more to follow to wrap up the day with our limit. Great start to the season!! Thanks JC.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

I sooooo wanted to go today. Had to work. Good job! I get a kick out of my neighbor that thinks pompano will only bite during pretty weather. Some of my best days surf fishing have been on stormy days.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome !


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

How come some are yellow,bellied and some are not? I do not know anything about pomps.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## BigBen (Dec 16, 2007)

The ones with yellow bellies are cowards...  

I Know that they are delicious no matter what color their bellies are. :watching:


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

they look so pissed!!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

*Why Yellow Bellied*



murfpcola said:


> How come some are yellow,bellied and some are not? I do not know anything about pomps.


They are usually mostly silvery in color when alive. The Florida Pompano is one of the few fish that are more striking in color after death. They have a greenish-gray or dark blue shading on the back and a golden cast to the belly and fins.

Keep on fishin....


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

TheFlounderPounder said:


> they look so pissed!!



Took another look, and you're right...they look pissed off...too funny.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Excellent catch. I haven't targeted pomps in a long time.
Hope this rain doesn't ruin the run this yr. You're on a roll.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

FFP, I knew it was just a matter of time for y'all! Great job.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Good deal, some nice pompanos


----------

